# Brown Patch?



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Something is going terribly wrong in my front lawn and I could use some help. I'm thinking it may be Brown Patch or some other type of fungus.

This was my front lawn on June 3



Since then the lawn has been browning up. I initially thought due to lack of rain that it was heat stress, so I watered with no response. I treated for Grubs with Bayer Advanced Complete Insect Killer for Soil and Turf, but again, there has been no positive response since then. Following some much needed rain this week, the lawn was full of small mushrooms early in the morning which makes me think fungus of some sort. Any help in what I should treat it with is greatly appreciated. I have stopped watering completely to try and let it dry out as much as possible. The following pictures were taken the morning of June 23. Thanks for your help!


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

:roll: Nobody?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

First, welcome to TLF. That definitely appears to be a fungal issue. I would treat with a broad spectrum fungicide and hope for hotter and dryer weather.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

DSchlauch said:


> Okay, thank you.


What's your irrigation schedule?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Have you had a lot of that spider webby stuff. If it's mycelium that can harden over the grass and then water has difficulty penetrating. Although, I'm not sure if mycelium is very common on your type of grass.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> DSchlauch said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, thank you.
> ...


Initially, very little due to decent rainfall. Since May it has been very dry until this week. I watered about 1" per week for 2 weeks prior to the issues, some of which was done in the late afternoon/evening. I'm guessing that is where I messed up!


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Have you had a lot of that spider webby stuff. If it's mycelium that can harden over the grass and then water has difficulty penetrating. Although, I'm not sure if mycelium is very common on your type of grass.


I have noticed more and more of it, along with the crop of mushrooms that appeared one morning; they're actually in the wider photo of the lawn but I doubt you can see them due to the poor picture quality. I treated yesterday with "Bayer Fungus control for Lawns" that comes pre-mixed in the hose end sprayer. I really wanted to get something down so hopefully it has time to recover this summer. I also applied N-Ext RGS @ 3 oz/K to the entire lawn. I'll monitor over the next 7 - 14 days and see if there are any signs of improvement.


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Ouch!!! I hope you see some improvement from you fungicide treatment.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Starting to see some recovery post-fungicide. Not where I wanted to be by the 4th but at least it's not the total disaster I envisioned it to be! LOL
Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Oddly enough, my yard did something extremely similar. Greendoc diagnosed it as "Helminthosporium melting out". I just got my fungicide that he recommended. How long after you applied the fungicide could you tell and improvement?

https://postimg.cc/image/ds86zr563/

https://postimg.cc/image/6p0bk1ka3/


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

DSchlauch said:


> Starting to see some recovery post-fungicide. Not where I wanted to be by the 4th but at least it's not the total disaster I envisioned it to be! LOL
> Thanks for the help everyone


Looking much better!


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

@kur1j 
Started to see improvements @ 6-8 days after fungicide. I think my issue ended up being a combination of fungus and some bronzing from PGR. I would imagine the PGR could have influenced the recovery time from the fungus as well. I'm going to be adjusting my PGR rates going forward and double checking my calibration.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@DSchlauch Ah, good to know. I haven't applied PGR yet so I know it couldn't be that. Only thing I've done to my yard so far is cut+groomer, weeds, and fertilizer, granted haven't applied any weed killer in 1.5 months as the only thing I have is nutsedge currently and its only in a few places. Will be taking care of that tomorrow.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@DSchlauch I don't think the coloration had anything to do with the PGR app. However, if you over applied and stressed the grass, you could have reduced it's ability to fight off the fungus.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

@Spammage Take a look at this. This is in my back yard taken this evening, 7.7.18 @ 7PM.









The only thing put on the lawn was PGR @ .25 oz/k on 6.26.18. I just don't get it. It's frustrating. I've triple checked my calibration so all I know to do is drop the rate in half for the next app I guess and see what happens.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

DSchlauch said:


> @Spammage Take a look at this. This is in my back yard taken this evening, 7.7.18 @ 7PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not telling you not to do that, but the pics still look like fungal issues to me.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Dont use those blue bottles..I have been fighting fungus in my yard the last 2 months too.I spent over $100 on those blue bottles and seen some improvement but still have it .Well after a little researching I found out that those blue bottles only have 2% active ingredient(Propiconazole) in it.No wonder I am still having problems  I am finding out that the box stores sell many products this way, like round up and herbcides..I bought a 1 gallon of 14% active ingredient online for $88..That will last me for a long time and Ill ill be throwing down ALOT more active ingredient to hopefully do away with this fungus for good.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

@Spammage 
@RandyMan 
Roger that. I'm going to hold off on applying anything other than fungicide and see if I can get this figured out. Thanks again


----------

